# Question about male hormonal behavior



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

My cousin has a male rabbit, about two years old, now. She's had him since he was a baby. I was talking to her about how I'd recently neutered Honey, and she says she hasn't had her rabbit done, or ever thought about it. Apparently her bun's never shown any crazy hormonal behavior--no spraying, humping, or anything like that. Or if he has, she's never known about it.

Are there rabbits who just never have the hormones show up at six months? Or could they flare up randomly one day, maybe even after years?


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

When we got Dillon we were told he was a boy, then three vets all said he was a girl as he had no testicles, never showed ANY hormonal behaviour at all, then when he went in for his "spay" they found he had tiny testicles that would never have dropped that were in his abdomen, the vet said this could be why he didn't really show any hormonal behaviour. When they released and removed his testicles there was a surge of hormones and he has recently been acting a bit hormonal with circling and little grunting noises when it's feeding time. Just a thought might be similar to this perhaps. Poor Dillon didn't know if he was a he or she for three months!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

No idea - but I do know that my as yet un-neutered rabbit doesn't display any hormonal behaviour...no humping, aggression or spraying. If he did, I'd have got him neutered sooner, but that fact he's got such a lovely personality means I haven't felt the need to rush, especially as I've only just got his larger living quarters sorted and won't be ready to consider bonding until next year...


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

When I got Honey done, he hadn't actually starting showing any signs of hormonal behavior, either. No spraying, never saw him hump anything at all, and he was about 9 months old when I got him fixed. Maybe some male rabbits are affected more by hormones than others. And my cousin is lucky enough to never have to deal with the sudden change in behavior even with an intact bun


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

some males dont show any hormonal behaviour, some show very mild cases, and some she very severe cases, most does will however show hormonal behaviour

i have a group of 4 intact bucks living together at the moment, only 1 of them (tramp) shows signs of hormonal behaviour (which is probably why the group works!) however all 4 will be snipped when i am able to afford it, just so much going wrong with the fluffs at the moment my neuter fund is empty -sigh-


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

I think with bucks hormones it also depends on if they are singles or living with company (not all bucks), I have 2 entire bucks here who show extreme hormonal behaviour when they are together but when separated they show none what so ever.

Valour is booked in for his furry teabag removal tomorrow so he can have friends soon, and Courage will be done next month now they have put on enough weight for the op


----------



## Jo Jo (Nov 8, 2011)

I own a 1yo buck who again has never shown any hormonal signs, he occasionally runs (supervised) with my male guinea pig, and I would of thought that if he was going to show any, it would be with my male guinea as a victim. He, however just grazes socialably with him.

Again, he's got such a sweet nature, that I've never had to consider having him neutered either.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have seen some bucks at the rescue centre almost wild with hormones flicking you with spray every time you walk by. others they have snipped well before they develop into moody teens. And some males that come in and are perfectly mannered


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Jo Jo said:


> I own a 1yo buck who again has never shown any hormonal signs, he occasionally runs (supervised) with my male guinea pig, and I would of thought that if he was going to show any, it would be with my male guinea as a victim. He, however just grazes socialably with him.
> 
> Again, he's got such a sweet nature, that I've never had to consider having him neutered either.


Sorry to go off topic, but please don't let this happen in future, not only could your rabbit hurt your guinea pig with a mis-placed binky, rabbits carry bordatella which is harmless to rabbits but fatal for guinea pigs. Bordatella has no symptoms so until your piggies health is compromised you will have no clue as to the damage it is doing to your guinea pig.


----------



## Jo Jo (Nov 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but please don't let this happen in future, not only could your rabbit hurt your guinea pig with a mis-placed binky, rabbits carry bordatella which is harmless to rabbits but fatal for guinea pigs. Bordatella has no symptoms so until your piggies health is compromised you will have no clue as to the damage it is doing to your guinea pig.


Thank you for your concern  However my bun is regularly swabbed for Bordatella as I breed and show guineas, so am very aware of the dangers of keeping them both.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but the swab only tests for ACTIVE bordatella infections, ALL rabbits carry it dormant, it wont show up on swabs, and you are risking your pigs health and wellbeing letting them together...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Jo Jo said:


> Thank you for your concern  However my bun is regularly swabbed for Bordatella as I breed and show guineas, so am very aware of the dangers of keeping them both.


Swab tests only show up active Bordatella, ALL rabbits carry bordatella and as it has NO symptoms in guinea pigs you won't know until it is too late and even then you will need to preform a necropsy to be sure.

Letting rabbits and guinea pigs together is dangerous, swabbing will make NO difference believe me I have had active Bordatella here so know the ins and outs of it.


----------

